# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Κατάλληλα ξύλα για πατήθρες

## lasenios

επειδή ευτυχώς ή  δυστυχώς ορισμένοι απο εμάς ζούμε στην επαρχία και ειναι έυκολο να βρούμε και να φτιάξουμε χειροποίητες πατηθρες -κλωνάρι, θα ήθελα άν κάποιος ξέρει  να μας πεί απο τι δέντρα να προτιμήσουμε ξύλα ετσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει κινδυνος δηλητήρίασει του πουλιού!

ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων !

----------


## zack27

Δες αυτο μηπως σε βοηθησει!!!!  
*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά ειναι ακίνδυνα για bugie?*

----------


## lasenios

ok Ναι. κατι βρήκα.να σε καλα

----------

